# Buona Pasqua!

## whitenoise

Buona pasqua a tutti gli utenti tricolore di Gentoo.

Ciao

----------

## Sym

Buona Pasqua a tutti!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## d3vah

Buona pasqua anche da quelli di Salerno    :Laughing: 

----------

## cerri

Buona pasqua.

Pero' che palle, piove  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Buona pasqua.
> 
> Pero' che palle, piove 

 

Qui invece c'è il sole (quasi)   :Very Happy: 

Buona Pasqua anche a voi!

Shev

----------

## akiross

buona pasqua

anche qui piove   :Confused: 

----------

## almafer

buona pasqua,anche da queste parti pioggia,e quindi niente giro con la mountain bike nuova   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## bsolar

Buona pasqua e l'importante è che non piova domani, altrimenti non posso andare col kart...  :Confused: 

----------

## cerri

[MODALITA GUFO] domani diluvia [/MODALITA GUFO]

----------

## Phemt

Auguri a tutti!!!!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

Lo sapevo: diluvia...  :Sad: 

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Lo sapevo: diluvia... 

 

Invece qui è bello, alla faccia tua gufaccio schifoso  :Twisted Evil: 

Ho girato tanto che mi fanno male le braccia  :Cool: 

----------

## cerri

Che sono un gufaccio schifoso, e' vero, ma forse non hai notato una cosa...

Posted: Mon Apr 21, 2003 3:39 am

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Che sono un gufaccio schifoso, e' vero, ma forse non hai notato una cosa...
> 
> Posted: Mon Apr 21, 2003 3:39 am

 

È il concetto che conta...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cerri

Ehheheheh ma che ti devo fare se qui piove??? d'altronde avevo visto le previsioni...

----------

